
Dying at the Right Time - keiferski
https://philosophynow.org/issues/76/Dying_At_The_Right_Time
======
ineedasername
The article focuses on the question of a "good death".

Nope. No. No such thing. There is no "good death". The self-sacrificing death?
Nope. Might be noble, altruistic, but it's not good. Death in general? Awful.
Truly tragic that it's necessary at all. That a person might acquire a
lifetime of knowledge, experience, memories, and then it's gone.

There is no good death. The only judgements here are between adjectives like
bad, worse, tragic, awful, etc. Never good.

